# Ghost mantid breeding?



## Walker Jones (Apr 14, 2022)

I’ve got a pair of ghost I want to breed, anyone have any tips?


----------



## cometmoth (Apr 14, 2022)

Patience, ghosts can be infuriating to breed. Don't do anything to startle them, I would recommend not even being in the same room while they get started.


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 15, 2022)

cometmoth said:


> Patience, ghosts can be infuriating to breed. Don't do anything to startle them, I would recommend not even being in the same room while they get started.


I only have my one dorm room, so i'll try to put a drap over their enclosure for privacies sack


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 15, 2022)

In the lighter picture, the male was soon spooked off but he was so enthusiastic he got back on in less than 10 minutes, in the second picture. He’s been riding on her for about half and hour yet but has yet to connect, my hopes are high!


----------



## cometmoth (Apr 15, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> In the lighter picture, the male was soon spooked off but he was so enthusiastic he got back on in less than 10 minutes, in the second picture. He’s been riding on her for about half and hour yet but has yet to connect, my hopes are high!


He’ll ride for a while, just give him some time. Looking good!


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 15, 2022)

cometmoth said:


> He’ll ride for a while, just give him some time. Looking good!


still been riding for about an hour half now, but i'm feeling hopeful, i have a small slit i peer into every now and then, beside that there's no other movement around them


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> still been riding for about an hour half now, but i'm feeling hopeful, i have a small slit i peer into every now and then, beside that there's no other movement around them


I saw him attach his rear with hers so there was at the least an attempt, but her was disconnect 4 hours later which seems to soon, fortunately he tried to get right back when I tried feeding her even more food so I guess he’s eyes on the prize, hopefully I’ll wake up to good news!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 16, 2022)

He did his job, now remove him.


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

.
,


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 16, 2022)

still riding


hibiscusmile said:


> He did his job, now remove him.


he’s still riding, should I remove him and get my other female ghost paired?
*


hibiscusmile said:


> He did his job, now remove him.


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 20, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> still riding
> 
> he’s still riding, should I remove him and get my other female ghost paired?
> *


Yeahhh I would have taken him off before he could have potentially had his face munched.


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 20, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Yeahhh I would have taken him off before he could have potentially had his face munched.


he got out in one piece, I might try to put him back in the ring later just to be really sure she is fertilized as she is my only female left, my other is oothbound i think D:


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 20, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> he got out in one piece, I might try to put him back in the ring later just to be really sure she is fertilized as she is my only female left, my other is oothbound i think D:


What makes you think she is ooth bound??


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 22, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> What makes you think she is ooth bound??


My other ghost who is about the same age has laid two eggs by now, on the other hand my oothbound one has tried once to lay but only got 1/10 of an ooth out of her, they've both been kept warm and very well fed and similar diets.


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 22, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> My other ghost who is about the same age has laid two eggs by now, on the other hand my oothbound one has tried once to lay but only got 1/10 of an ooth out of her, they've both been kept warm and very well fed and similar diets.


That’s really sad dude. I hope she manages to get that ooth out of her. I wish we knew how to help them.


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 25, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> That’s really sad dude. I hope she manages to get that ooth out of her. I wish we knew how to help them.


yeah, I don't know why it's happening in one and not the other, maybe I fed her too many mealworms, I've heard the amount of cuticle and fiber can mess with a mantid? I tried breeding her last night because I saw my other ghost lay eggs at an incredibly increased rate after mating, a shot in the dark but it was worth a shot


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 25, 2022)

Walker Jones said:


> yeah, I don't know why it's happening in one and not the other, maybe I fed her too many mealworms, I've heard the amount of cuticle and fiber can mess with a mantid? I tried breeding her last night because I saw my other ghost lay eggs at an incredibly increased rate after mating, a shot in the dark but it was worth a shot


Mealworms are a very nutrient poor food for mantises because of the large fat content. They need a high protein diet with insects such as (gutloaded) roaches and flies. If she is "stuck", the best thing you can do is give her lots of water. Grasshoppers are also good for females that are going to be laying eggs too.


----------



## Walker Jones (Apr 25, 2022)

I have a lobster roach colony atm, i feed them fish flakes and try to throw in scraps to diversify their diet


----------

